# WILD WASCALLY WABBIT?



## tukson (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, the grandson and his partner brought home a young cottontail last night and told me I was going to smoke it for them to eat today!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I suppose it needs to be treated like a skinned piece of chicken?

We soaked it in a chicken brine all night with salt, garlic, onion and thyme.... this morning I rinsed it and put it in a bowl of clean water for about an hour to soak all the salt off the surface and then put it in a pan with cut up potatoes and a couple tablespoons of EVOO to toss the taters in then put the rabbit in with the legs up and stuffed him with a few of the taters and wrapped him up in homemade bacon slices... he is very thin, so I presume when the bacon is done he will be also? I'm using mesquite at about 220f in the smoke chamber,....


----------



## eman (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like that's going to be some good lapan.

 watch the ammount of misquette you apply to the rabbit. real easy to overpower a delicate meat

like rabbit


----------



## tukson (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I had not thought about that....

will go get some apple and fig that I have ........


----------



## tukson (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, it looks ok except I think I would not keep it open three hours next time... and only smoke it two hours and then foil it for another hour or so!


----------



## hoyoguy (Aug 10, 2010)

That looks delicious. Will give me something to do with the ones I pelletize in my garden after fall.


----------



## hdspringer (Aug 10, 2010)

Silly Wabbit


----------



## tukson (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoyo, Yes it was ... smoked rabbit is now one of our favorites... I have started using about half a cup of chicken bullion in the pan now to help keep it moist and only smoke them an hour then foil... they are great...


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Mmmm... I love wabbit too..  Looks very tasty Tukson!


----------



## tukson (Aug 12, 2010)

My son recently told me he has been eating jackrabbit.. and it was an excellent taste and he thought better than cottontails.. for some reason I have never tried jackrabbits.. so will try one soon since we have as many or more than cottontails around here... too bad roadrunners aren't tasty .. we have zillions around this area...LOL....


----------

